# Boat cover for sale



## fairdinkum (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a semi custom fit boat cover for a 17-18 foot center console without a T-Top. It is still in good condition (no holes, rips or tears), about 4 years old, a bit faded due to the Florida sun. Cover is red and has a pocket for the outboard and has plenty of tie down points. $50.00 Call or text to 
206-9467 if interested. Thanks.


----------

